# Men's Burton Photon Step On® Snowboard Boots size



## Plodder10 (Mar 11, 2018)

mail order wide and non-wide, return least favourite pair? 
i tried Photon Step ons and Ions Step ons - in same size, Ions were slightly "narrower" even tho same size. for reference, i ride non-Step on Ions as well and they fit beautifully. all the same size. Kept the Photons (non wide). for something so expensive it really is best to try before you commit.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

bigT230 said:


> Hello WiredSport and all,
> 
> I need help to look for boots size for Men's Burton Photon Step On® Snowboard Boots. *I'm hesitating between the 13 or 13-Wide.*
> I bought a couple of years ago Burton Ruler size 13-W since they didn't have the 13 in stock.They are comfortable but want to make sure I buy the right Boots for the next one.
> ...


Hi Al,

Based on the measurements above you are Mondopoint 30.5 or size 12.5 US in snowboard boots. Your foot is E Width. Burton does not offer 12.5 and as they do not produce foe E width (only EEE for their wide boots). As such I would suggest that you go with either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in Size 12.5. Both are designed for E width.

STOKED!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> Based on the measurements above you are Mondopoint 30.5 or size 12.5 US in snowboard boots. Your foot is E Width. Burton does not offer 12.5 and as they do not produce foe E width (only EEE for their wide boots). As such I would suggest that you go with either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in Size 12.5. Both are designed for E width.
> 
> STOKED!


Sadly this will not work with the step on system.

You may consider a 13 if the 13 would match the 12.5 e width. Or a 13w. Either way you'll like have to do some modifications to your liner to get a good fit.

Other option to consider are some of the DC step on compatible boots. Go see if there's anything in your size. I have Burton photon and DC Control for my step on set-up. Although the photon fits me well I get a hot spot where the toe cleats are when I'm in the bindings. No such problem is experienced in the DC boots for me.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I would suggest Flow bindings with the proper boots if you really want quick strap in and Burton does not offer the proper boot for you foot.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Jack87 said:


> Sadly this will not work with the step on system.
> 
> You may consider a 13 if the 13 would match the 12.5 e width. Or a 13w. Either way you'll like have to do some modifications to your liner to get a good fit.


Hi Jack,

A size 13 at Standard D width will not actually match the width of a 12.5 E width. The 13 Wide would be 2 width sizes too wide. Neither is a good fit or a good start point for successful fit. 

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

bigT230 said:


> The burton store didn't have in stock so was not able to try it, but they are saying it is rare for people to need *Wide*.....


PS: It is VERY common that a wide boot is needed. This is bad info.

STOKED


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

At this point I would suggest taking photos of your foot being measured and the measuring device and letting Wiredsport confirm them and hope your initial measurements were wrong.


----------



## TdiPowered (Jan 27, 2021)

bigT230 said:


> Hello WiredSport and all,
> 
> I need help to look for boots size for Men's Burton Photon Step On® Snowboard Boots. *I'm hesitating between the 13 or 13-Wide.*
> I bought a couple of years ago Burton Ruler size 13-W since they didn't have the 13 in stock.They are comfortable but want to make sure I buy the right Boots for the next one.
> ...


Hi! As a fellow wide feet rider and Step On User, I'll chime in.

To start, Burton DOES do 13-14-15 in the Photon Wide STEP ON.

Word of caution for you though! *Step On Wide boots ARE NOT TRUE WIDE BOOTS.* I grant you the warning might be a bit dramatic but I can't stress that enough...

I replaced the boots and bindings last year for one of my boards and moved to Burton Step On Photon Wides (Size 10). I was coming from a Salomon Dialogue (NOT wide Size 10). I never get cold feet (My problem was the opposite) so I wear super thin Bamboo socks. To this day, I haven't been able to do more than 2 laps before needing to swap to my non step on boots/board because I couldn't bear the pain. And that's AFTER taking a set of old wool socks, cutting the tip, going to the local board shop, putting on the thickest socks I own, putting the cut off tips on top of that to get my toe box as big as possible, setting my board and binding on the floor, stepping in and getting my liners heat molded this way.

The Step On System being what it is (toe and heel hooks) cannot accommodate a wide range of boot widths and latch on (i.e. in your case, size 11s and 13s latch on to the same width). The boots are also A LOT stiffer in the toe box because of their structural role as a control point AND the toe hooks apply a not insignificant amount of pressure on the toe box (apparently, the 2021-22 binding redesign alleviates this slightly by making the hooks more flexible than the binding.

There's another thing that's cropped up in my case. I'm currently holding on to the 3rd pair of boots with a manufacturing defect inside and Burton is looking into the situation as there might be a wider reaching with manufacturing tolerances. I say this because all 3 pairs I've received have a varying level of the same issue. My guess is that they put a Wide liner in a boot that's not exactly Wide. As such, when the liner is put in the boot during construction and the glue is not 100% dry, it creates extra pressure/friction causing the fabric to bunch up and create significant pressure points. This, at least in my case, amplifies the situation on probably contributes to the unbearable pain (I say this because the spot has not always been in the same boot and the truly painful boot was the one with it.)

With this in mind

If your feet fit within the Step On system comfortably, GO FOR IT, the laps I have managed to ride on them where truly great. The response is otherworldly and I have wiped out a couple of times initially because I didn't realize how direct the response is.
If you can, I would recommend trying the boots WITHIN the bindings (i.e. put the boots on, hook in the bindings and keep those for 15-20 minutes, same socks and tension on the boas as you would on the slopes. I have been able to get my boots to a place where I could wear them for an extended amount of time with the heat molding, but never within the bindings.
If you don't fit in 13s and don't mind the empty space, try size 14s as well.
I don't think sizing down is an option with Step On if your feet are wide.
Let me know how it goes please!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

TdiPowered said:


> Hi! As a fellow wide feet rider and Step On User, I'll chime in.
> 
> To start, Burton DOES do 13-14-15 in the Photon Wide STEP ON.
> 
> ...


My step on experience has to do with size 8 photon boots and size small bindings. I am a size 8 (not wide) however I get the toe pain you speak of when in the bindings only. Otherwise the boots fit great. The shell for wide boots is the same shell as regular only difference is the liner. I was able to get wide boot liners but no longer have the regulars. Switching to wide seems to have helped me quit a bit but not completely as the pain does creep up after awhile. (Much longer than before where it was excruciating waiting in line).

Before I got the wide liners I tried different footbeds (insoles) as well as wedge and attempting to expand toe box. Everything only helped a little nothing solved issue except... For me having no insole at all. My feet are pretty flat so didn't bother me not having the arch support. Taking out the insoles made the toe no longer hurt. However this did make for my heel have slight lift but it was way better experience.

You can try without insoles and seeing how they goes for you.

I seen others cut slits around the toe box or Dremel the foam down. Though the wide liners there really isn't any foam it's just a thin fabric to accommodate for the width.

End of last season and start of this season I have been using the DC Control boots in size 8 (not wide. I don't know if they offer wide) the DC boots are step on compatibile (the step on version that is) I do not have the toe pain at all with the DC boots. Definitely worth looking at DC option. They also released a new boot this season.


----------



## TdiPowered (Jan 27, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> My step on experience has to do with size 8 photon boots and size small bindings. I am a size 8 (not wide) however I get the toe pain you speak of when in the bindings only. Otherwise the boots fit great. The shell for wide boots is the same shell as regular only difference is the liner. I was able to get wide boot liners but no longer have the regulars. Switching to wide seems to have helped me quit a bit but not completely as the pain does creep up after awhile. (Much longer than before where it was excruciating waiting in line).
> 
> Before I got the wide liners I tried different footbeds (insoles) as well as wedge and attempting to expand toe box. Everything only helped a little nothing solved issue except... For me having no insole at all. My feet are pretty flat so didn't bother me not having the arch support. Taking out the insoles made the toe no longer hurt. However this did make for my heel have slight lift but it was way better experience.
> 
> ...


I've read and heard that they don't offer wide per say but that their new Judge boots are slightly wider. The mere fact that the top and bottom lacing is adjustable independently might make a big enough difference though so I'll order a pair and see! Thanks for the tip!


----------

